# TV arials for tribute 550



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi, We don't want to fit an arial to our new van as we changed our omni directional to a directional digital status on our CB and this is not an option on the 550. 
We often go to sites in the Lakes and the Yorkshire Dales Where you can plug into their booster system and wondered if it would be possible for us to get an outside arial connection fitted to the 550 and if so where would it be located due to the sliding door? We could then fit up our own system velcro'ed to the roof ladders as is seems this is all they are good for,While we while away our dark winter evenings unable to touch the floor of our van as our little legs dangle from the sofa and cab seats! 
I'm 39 yes nearly 40 (oh dear )and am young enough to be influenced by the " Scooby Doo" looks which I am shallow enough to admit influenced my purchase!!!!


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Nickynoo
I wish I was nearly 40 :wink: but I admit that I too was influenced by the sheer sexiness of the van. Us shorties perch on the high seats waving back at all the admiring looks-yes, many comments on the sites visited so far.
Can't really help you with the aerial- I wanted a directional aerial but the fridge position put the kibosh on that. We have a static aerial with booster and it works reasonably well, depending on position. I have real doubts about its success in Wales this week, but we shall see.
I understand Triumf is using a aerial attached to the ladder so he may be able to help. You may be able to feed an aerial thru one of the two fridge vents to save messing with the bodywork.
Best of luck
Paul


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Thanks Oldenstar , We have yet to see another trbute550 or 650 on our travels which is just as well as I'd probably follow them and fire them with Questions!
Still can't wait for ours maybe I'm easily pleased but as that old saying goes the proof of the pudding is in the eating Yum! yum!


----------

